# Alternative to a washing machine?



## HomeOnTheFarm (Mar 9, 2004)

Sooo...we're living in a travel trailer now. I'm going nuts from having to budget for laundry now ($40+ month!). I was wondering if anyone had experience using a mop bucket with wringer attachment as an alternative to a washing machine? I think the question focuses more on "are the wringer rollers close enough together to work well on clothes?" than if I can wash in a bucket.


----------



## jana1323 (Jul 23, 2011)

I wash everything by hand in my kitchen sink, I wring it dry with my hands and then hang it up in the dinning room to air dry. I don't have a wringer and I haven't really missed it. I would say give it a try and if it doesn't get all the water out just give it a twist with your hands and the excess should wring out.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

I did like I do for swimming suits wrap in towel and squeeze while rolling, wishing I had a mop bucket


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Use a regular plunger to plunge up and down in a bucket and that will wash them well. Having 2 people pull and wring clothes and sheets out together makes better and easier work of wash day. How about getting an old washer of some sort to leave outside of the trailer and use that..


----------



## nomifyle (Mar 26, 2008)

I live in a travel trailer too. I have three washpans in my tub that I use for washing. lst tub is for soaking washing, 2nd tub is for soaking in fabric softener (usually just for cotton underpants and socks) 3rd tub is for rinse, I just squeeze with my hands even jeans. Towels and bedding I take to the laundry. Works great except when its raining, although I have plenty of clothes and can hold out for awhile. I have found that cotton underware is a bit rough from washing this way and take it to the laundry too and I have enough underware and socks that I can wait for a full load. I've always waited til I have a full load to wash. I know some people that can't stand to have any dirty clothes and wash everyday and that would add up. Although with hand washing I don't need a full washer to wash, but I do rotate my clothes so they wear evenly.

I just swish up and down in the water to clean and rinse, squeezing as needed.

Judy


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Was thinking about your situation while milking tonight..again. Could you get an automatic washer and leave it outside and fill with a hose or by buckets..as long as you have electric for the washing machine.??


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

A wringer would get out the excess water so things would dry faster, if you can find one to fit the bucket. Old fashion rub/scrub boards can still be bought and used with laundry. I've read, probably on the tightwad forum, that baking soda can be used as a softener. I found one of those collapsable drying racks to use indoors and if you wanted a line to dry with, I bet you could attach a retractable clothesline in your trailer. Here's a link to Bed Bath & Beyond that shows the different drying options:
Drying Racks, Laundry, Cleaning - Bed Bath & Beyond


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

When we go to our cabin/future homw we wash by hand. We use two rubbermaid bins, one with soapy water and one with rinse water, we use a plunger with a couple holes in it and plung the clothes up and down then just wring out by hand. I really wish we had a wringer.

I would love to buy this but 650.00 is not in the budget right now. I think it was 699.00 when I looked at it a few monthes ago Home GoodsÂ |Â LaundryÂ |Â WashingÂ |Â Lehman'sÂ® Laundry Hand Washer - Lehmans.com


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

bassmaster17327 said:


> I would love to buy this but 650.00 is not in the budget right now. I think it was 699.00 when I looked at it a few monthes ago Home Goods-|-Laundry-|-Washing-|-Lehman'sÂ® Laundry Hand Washer - Lehmans.com


I think that's nice too, but pretty expensive!
You can buy two galvanized tubs (one for wash, one for rinse) and put a wringer on the rinse tub. Set the laundry basket next to the rinse tub so the clothes fall in as they are being wrung out. Then the basket goes straight to the line or drying rack for hanging.
That's the way my grandmother's washed before electricity. 

If you want a small washer for small loads in a trailer, check this out:
Home Goods-|-Laundry-|-Washing-|-Pressure Handwasher - Lehmans.com


----------



## daisybell (Jul 13, 2007)

Check to see if you have a local Freecycle and place a wanted ad for an old wringer washer. I got mine that way and keep it in the back yard. Just cover it to keep dirt and water out of tub when not in use.


----------



## OzarksFarmGirl (Apr 6, 2008)

Just get a good hand wringer that clamps to a metal wash tube. Kleen-Rite Corp (a car wash parts company) carries the exact same one as Lehman's Best, but is about $72 cheaper. It's called the 76-3 Lake City Handwringer. What's also nice is that Kleen-Rite also carries replacement rollers, handles, etc., for them.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

The old full service gas stations used to have a tub with a wringer for rags.


----------



## pumpkin (May 8, 2012)

You can use a deep bucket or plastic storage container and a clean (new) toilet plunger to wash your clothes. You just sit beside the container and "churn" your clothes like churning butter. Repeat with clear rinse water. We wring by hand using two people for the heavy items.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

If you're doing $40 worth per month, what does that translate to so far as loads?

For us, $40 at the laundromat translates to 4-5 loads of laundry. I do NOT want to be doing all of that by hand. Particularly since in an hour and a half I can get an entire week's worth of laundry washed, dried and folded.
Just something else to keep in mind.


----------

